# Looking for guided snow goose hunts



## cut_em2324 (Jan 12, 2012)

Me and a few buddies are lookin for outfitters to book a snow goose hunt the weekend of February 24 thru the 26th or march 2nd thru the 4th...were from western Oklahoma and would be willing to drive a distance for it....I'm open for any suggestions or any help please!!


----------



## teamfowlkillers (Feb 7, 2010)

check out goosebustersgs.com


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like that guide service guides in SD(unless the website is wrong and he travels). For the dates wanted,I'd look into guides in Missouri,Kansas,and possibly into Nebraska. Might check with Tony Toye and see if he has openings. He has about the longest running spring snow guide service going and seems to do well. Alot will depend on weather and where the birds are massing and if the guide you choose is in that area at that time. Alot of guide services now available and I'd look into references before dropping a ton of money into your hunt. IMO,too many "guides" looking to make quick money and pay for their own hunting.

Alex


----------



## cut_em2324 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks alot for the suggestions!!! :sniper:


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

I do not have any room left on the 23rd ,24th ,25th of February but I just took a cancellation for March 1,2,3 feel free to give me a call anytime. Mat 952-212-4828 http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/ As already stated it is a good Idea to ask around and check some references before you make a decision. Most guides that still have those dates open have open dates for a reason.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive had dealings with NorthernSkies. Always good to me. +1 for Mat at NS


----------



## sydax (Nov 28, 2011)

I booked with northern skies for early march 2012. I have never been on a snow goose hunt before but after talking to Mat I feel confident I made the right choice. I'll know in little over a month if I made the right choice.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm Phil Schmidt with GooseBusters Guide Service. We wont be in SD till March 16th. Give Mat a try though. I've heard good things about his service.


----------



## jeremy z (Feb 26, 2010)

I hunted the past three seasons with Shawn Eldridge from Prairies Edge in Mound City Missouri. I've had nothing but good luck with him. Great guy ,great location, turned out to be a great friend. Give him a call . Can't wait to get back out there. 1-515-321-4667 www.gooseguru.com


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

+1 for Mat with Northern Skies.

Great guy and a great crew. Birds are sometimes tough, but his crew will give you the best chances to have some good hunts!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Noerthern Skies Outfitters is also a sponsor here. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Another +1 for northern skies. I have hunted with them for the past 2 years and going again this year the first weekend in march. You wont go wrong with matt and his crew. They will do all they can to put you on birds. :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out last pass outfitters. My two buddies own it and I do some guiding for them. We will be in SE Nebraska during those dates and have always done really well. Huge spreads of Avery fullbodies and always mobile. Give J.D. or Luke a call.


----------



## centralprairie1 (Jan 31, 2012)

You could also call Central Prairie Outfitters. We have some openings still available and are flexible in accomidating needs. You can check out our website at centralprairieoutfitters.com or give us a call at 402-499-8807 or 515-835-2223.


----------



## walleyeguy28 (Aug 11, 2007)

i would check out last pass guide service. there out of minnesota and they hunt nw missouri and sd if needed. another good one is eagle head outdoors. both great services. im hunting with eagle head outdoors the second weekend in march. 9-11th. ive hunted with both. both services will put you on the birds.


----------

